# Coffee on the move



## Eoghan (Apr 13, 2013)

Which is more versatile - travel kettle or the heating element which you can put in a cup? They both plug into the cigarette socket.

As I think about it you can't make French Press coffee with the element thingy - at least not directly.


----------



## Eoghan (Apr 13, 2013)

Well what Firefox would not do yesterday it is doing today - go figure?


----------



## Curt (Apr 13, 2013)

Sometimes we have to resort to old fashioned "Turkish Coffee."


----------



## Cymro (Apr 13, 2013)

When we travel through your lovely country we use good quality thermoses.
Actually for real coffee you should not use boiling water, and so the thermos temperature
is just right. Furthermore, I have just finished a mug of Carte Noire, Arabica, when I saw your post.


----------

